# How can I get my shirts online right away for people to by??



## djxxxclusive (May 13, 2007)

Ok so I have been getting shirts made for a couple of years now, but mostly just selling them to friends. But now I'm ready to get serious and take it to the next level. I just got some new shirts in and I would like to move them. I do have a website but it is not up in running, cause I'm not a web designer and lack the funds right now to pay some one to do it. So I'm asking what is the best way to do this? Is their a website that will allow me to create a page that I can link people to over the internet and sell them that way, Kinda of like an ebay store but for clothing? Does anyone currently sell there shirts via, ebay?? Or, should I do some basic web design myself and do paypal buttons on my website and get this going that away? I have learned a little html, but like I said I'm not a web desiger.

Any feedback on how I can get this up and running on the internet would be great! So I can move some shirt until I can have my website proffesionally done..

Thanks!!


----------



## djxxxclusive (May 13, 2007)

Sorry for the typo in the title and any others lol.. I'm terrible I know!


----------



## pieface (May 21, 2009)

how does esty work? do you submit designs and they print/sell them... or is it like setting up a little shop to sell your own stock from??

take a peek at them at least for a start..


----------



## j-reezee (Jun 22, 2009)

You could use bigcartel.com


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think a service like BigCartel would probably be a good place to start in a situation like this.


----------



## inquisitive1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Etsy allows you to set up your own little shop & sell your stock. They do not sell the items for you. You pay them a small fee (much less than ebay) for your sale. 

Also there are some sites that don't require you to have any html experience such as buildabizsite.com. You could easily set up your own website there & intergrate Paypal shopping carts if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## TODOTOCREATETOBE (May 29, 2009)

Etsy is a possibility. You could try ebay. You could also try www.bonanzle.com. I have been with them for a couple of months and they are growing and in a positive way. And as for a free website, there is Webs - Make a free website, get free hosting. Just a couple I could think of and have used.

And research research research. I have been doing this for the past few years and am amazed at what I still come up with!


----------



## djxxxclusive (May 13, 2007)

Yes! Bigcartel is exactly what I need.. Thanks for the feedback everyone!!


----------



## inquisitive1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow...I had never heard of Big Cartel & just discovered that it is also what I need. I'm going to cancel my website because I have less than 100 products & this is perfect! I love this forum, you learn so much....thanks!


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey guys 
if you are looking to find a cheaper way to offer shirts and you do not want to invest in a full web site. I know before we built our website . I know some places you buy shirts from offer free web pages to get you going . I am not sure the detail of it or the capiabilites it has but broder bros does this and so does sanmar . Hope this helps.
Also if you type in websites on the internet there is one company that sets up a page for you. This is how we started and now we have a nice design your own web site. Hope this helps someone.
Tonya


----------

